# House wall between house and garage



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

I am about to put drywall back up on what would be an "Exterior" wall of the house be our garage is attached... it had 1/2" standard drywall but we ripped it out to insulate the wall (none at all in there)... well going to buy the new drywall tonight to start the job... is there any code requirement for this now days for a wall that is between the garage and a house? right now its drywalled on the inside the house side with 1/2" drywall... then the wall is frammed out in 2x6's I put r-19 faced insulation (faced part facing the inside of the house since the garage is unheated) so can I just do what the builders did and redo it with 1/2" or do I need to double up here and make it a full inch with seams overlapped by the second layer or put some type of fire resistant drywall (I dont think anyone sells that in our area... its a special order product at the least)

I want to do this right since its being redone to start with...


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

In many areas, 5/8 drywall on the garage side is acceptable between a garage and living area. - Pay attention to any holes and penetrations


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

concretemasonry said:


> In many areas, 5/8 drywall on the garage side is acceptable between a garage and living area. - Pay attention to any holes and penetrations


Also should be type 'X', should say so right on it, refers to the fire rated drywall vs. regular drywall.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Check your local building code. If 1/2" is acceptable, use it. Won't affect your door jamb width. Some counties in this area require 5/8" on the common wall of a garage (and ceiling if it's a drive-under), some don't. Some only require it if the hot water heater or furnace is in the garage (pilot light and gas fumes possibly mixing).


----------

